# Car Allowance



## edgomon (Feb 7, 2016)

My company is offering a car allowance of 6K/ Pesos per month.

They are not offering me a company car..

What can I offered with that monthly stipend?

Lease versus Buy?

Keep in mind that I'm estimating to be in Mexico for up to 4 years if I accept the offer.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

edgomon said:


> My company is offering a car allowance of 6K/ Pesos per month.
> 
> They are not offering me a company car..
> 
> ...


There is a lot you are not mentioning.
- Where ?
- Is that roughly $300 USD taxable ?
- Do they give you the $300 USD as an allowance or do you need to provide receipts ?

We own our 16 year old car (which is in excellent condition). We spend about half of your $300USD per month in gas. Gas is much more costly here than in NJ.

Auto ins. is about $3K pesos/year for liability only.

Taxes, registration, repairs, tires, oil changes. You are not going to have a lot left over.

Can you pocket that stipend and take public transport ?


----------



## edgomon (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm trying to get clarification but I believe it's 6000 pesos with no receipts per month..


----------

